# Blue Ridge fly fishing



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

My wife got me a gift certificate for an outfitter in Blue Ridge, GA. I'll have two friends with me. We will probably be doing an all day wade trip, and at least one other day of fishing without a guide. As of right now we are talking about going in the winter. Super stoked to do something different. I have fished northern michigan rivers when I was younger and also had an amazing guided trip on a tennessee river, but nothing like this.

I know some of you guys have fished this area. Would love any tips or suggestions on gear, places to visit in the area, good food, places to stay, etc. We are all beginner/ intermediate fly fisherman.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

When in the winter are you going? I go up the first weekend in November and camp just outside Blue Ridge. If our solo days link up, I can show you some of the ropes I have learned. The tailwaters of the Toccoa below the dam are great to break yourself in. Rock Creek is another good place to check out and it is in the middle of nowhere. 2-5 wt. gear will suffice. As far as eating places in Blue Ridge, Fightingtown Tavern, The Blue Coyote, The Cellar Bar, and Cucina Rustica in Morgantown...just go to the pizza side, not the fancy side.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

In early December of 2019 I did a trip to the Toccoa River with some friends and we did a full day float trip with a guide. At that time of the year the water was clear but gradually rising throughout the day, I think due to releases from the dam so ask about that if wading. The fishing was great and I caught quite a few solid trout on both parts of a dry-dropper. 

There was a Mexican restaurant in downtown Blue Ridge that was delicious, I think a few doors down from the outfitters. 

We used this guide Fishing Guide Service | North Georgia Trout Fishing, Blue Ridge, Ga., and he mentioned that there are quite a few public stretches due to parks and state property but a lot of the river is private access.

Great area, enjoyable fishing and I want to go back, but that's about all I know.


----------



## wmw4 (Aug 29, 2018)

Just depends on what you want to do. If you want to hit the bigger water for stockers/bigger fish then winter would be fine. If you want to get into the backcountry for wild fish then spring or fall would be better.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> When in the winter are you going? I go up the first weekend in November and camp just outside Blue Ridge. If our solo days link up, I can show you some of the ropes I have learned. The tailwaters of the Toccoa below the dam are great to break yourself in. Rock Creek is another good place to check out and it is in the middle of nowhere. 2-5 wt. gear will suffice. As far as eating places in Blue Ridge, Fightingtown Tavern, The Blue Coyote, The Cellar Bar, and Cucina Rustica in Morgantown...just go to the pizza side, not the fancy side.


We haven't set a date yet. Originally we were thinking spring, but our schedules have been pushing it back. And I got to thinking how beautiful and less crowded it's got to be around there in the winter, so that's what we have been leaning on. I would think November or December. That would be amazing to be able to meet up!
Thank you guys for the info!


----------



## Gator Trout (Aug 2, 2017)

Delayed harvest section of the Toccoa river for public big water wading and throwing streamers.
Chester Brunnenmeyers, Black Sheep, Mystic Mountain Pizza and Rum Cake Lady are great places to eat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

LtShinysides said:


> We haven't set a date yet. Originally we were thinking spring, but our schedules have been pushing it back. And I got to thinking how beautiful and less crowded it's got to be around there in the winter, so that's what we have been leaning on. I would think November or December. That would be amazing to be able to meet up!


Where I camp, there are rustic cabins with electric and heat. I tried tent camping in November once...not again. I have yet to run into crowds of people except at night when hanging out in Blue Ridge...which I welcome. When you get a date, hit me up.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Time your trip so your wife can enjoy the fall colors in all their splendor.

Don't reinvent the wheel. Go with the guide the first day and then buy the same flies and try different locations and/or rivers.

@paint it black did a mini movie called 5wt Chronicles from up there -


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> Time your trip so your wife can enjoy the fall colors in all their splendor.
> 
> Don't reinvent the wheel. Go with the guide the first day and then buy the same flies and try different locations and/or rivers.
> 
> @paint it black did a mini movie called 5wt Chronicles from up there -


Here's a more recent one over on the Soque.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Those videos were shot in some of the greatest trout water in the country. Will Taylor (first video) is the man!! Awesome videos! Now I cannot wait til November!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

If you fish public water don’t expect anything like the videos posted, those were taken on private water. Georgia private water is a double edged sword. It provides some awesome opportunities and great fun but it is very different from the typical north Georgia fishing experience. I would definitely hire a guide for a day or two and pick his brain about some other options and places to fish. If you truly want to learn to fish north Georgia, do a public water trip. Or best of both worlds would be one day of public water and one day of private water.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ferrulewax said:


> If you fish public water don’t expect anything like the videos posted, those were taken on private water. Georgia private water is a double edged sword. It provides some awesome opportunities and great fun but it is very different from the typical north Georgia fishing experience. I would definitely hire a guide for a day or two and pick his brain about some other options and places to fish. If you truly want to learn to fish north Georgia, do a public water trip. Or best of both worlds would be one day of public water and one day of private water.


You are absolutely right catches like that are on private, trophy water. However, you can catch fish that size on public water, too. The Toccoa record brown trout was recently caught right near the Curtis Switch takeout and scaled in at like 18 pounds. They are out there, just gotta be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Shadowcast said:


> You are absolutely right catches like that are on private, trophy water. However, you can catch fish that size on public water, too. The Toccoa record brown trout was recently caught right near the Curtis Switch takeout and scaled in at like 18 pounds. They are out there, just gotta be at the right place at the right time.


 Exactly. I have hooked into several browns over 30" on public waters. The Toccoa has its fair share of them. 

Also, for some fun easily accessible public waters, check out Smith Creek over near Helen.

If you want some great food, check out Chester Brunnemeyer's in downtown Blue Ridge.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hopefully your gift is with Cohutta outfitters. Come in fall and trout fish one day and catch stripers next. Private water is pellet heads, of big size. Their are big’ uns in lower toccoa. Stripers in Etowah more fun.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you guys. The day we go out with a guide will be on private waters. The other days public. I'm hoping the guide will give us some pointers too.
PIB... great videos. Man you guys slayed em! That one Will got...just wow...


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I guess I should of mentioned the guide company.
Fly Fishing North Georgia


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

flysalt060 said:


> Stripers in Etowah more fun.


Some of the flies I throw at Stripers I also throw at browns


----------



## robb (Apr 21, 2020)

if you go in the fall avoid fishing redds or wading throught them.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

LtShinysides said:


> I guess I should of mentioned the guide company.
> Fly Fishing North Georgia


You'll have a great time!


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Fished private water with Will Taylor a few years back in early November and an epic day. All we had time for was one and the private waters produced beyond expectations. 
If I could have held back the strip set it would have been even better. Left a lot of jewelry out there but still caught some gorgeous fish. Have been thinking about going back ever since.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

You guys got me stoked!


----------

